# Betty B 7/3/12---actual report this time



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

After being out 2 full days (Sunday/Monday) with Frenchy and his crew and seeing so many fishy lines, we had to make a fun trip on Tuesday.

Arrived at the Nipple at about 8:00. Within 2 minuts of lines in, hit a 10lb dolphin. 5 minutes after that, landed a 35lb bull. About 10 minutes later near a big patch we get slammed by a big dolphin on the right rigger. Somehow during the fight, the line wrapped around the foot of the motors. Unexplainable to me considering the line was tight and straight back almost the whole time. Took it easy, trimmed the motors and stayed patient. Few minutes later and we decked the big bull which was in the upper 40lb range.

About a mile down the line, we got a hit on the short left and see a small billfish, either a white or a sail, start fussing on the surface before pulling free. At the same time, the left long gets hit but doesn't come tight. About 5 seconds after that a wahoo goes skyward on the center but misses. I drop it back and he nails it. a couple good runs and the 25lber is in the boat. It gets a little slower after that with some chicken dolphin in between. About 2 hrs later, we decide to go deep drop. We start reeling in the lines and the biggest White Marlin I've seen comes right up to the transom behind the blue/white Express. I yell at Alan to drop back and he does it perfectly. After some great jumps right behind the boat, some tangling after jumping over 2 other lines and some good 'ole fashioned team work, we get the fish to the boat for a good release. Figuring we had done some good damage on the troll we head to some deep spots.

Once we get to our spot, it doesn't take long to get some great action with Golden Tilefish, Snowy and Yellowedge Grouper and Longtail Bass. About an hour or so of dropping and we are loaded up and ready to get in and do the fun stuff. We hit that line of storms coming in and it truly sucked. Pulled in the marina after 9PM.

It was a great, laid-back and productive trip. It doesn't get any better. Here are some pics. I will post some of the marlin as long as I dont get crap for having a billfish out of the water for 22 seconds (exactly by the way).


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome report. Would love to see the pics of the marlin.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay. Like I said, 22 seconds and she swam away strong. I have a couple better pics where it isn't leaning


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Great report and pics!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. That looks like it would be an awesome time.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I need to learn to fish like that.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

those trips don't come along very often...good job!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

That's totally unacceptable! 18.764 seconds is the igfa maximum time a marlin should be out of the water and you passed that by 3.236 seconds. 

Seriously though, awesome trip. Stoked for you guys.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a good time was had by all. Thanks for sharing and the pics.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Great report and pics, what baits for the deep drops?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Squid and mahi belly strips


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Killer day, I am ready for one of those myself.


----------



## sounding_good (Apr 18, 2012)

congrats on an awesome trip!!!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome! Looks like a great day. Thanks for the report Chris.


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice productive trip, I have only dreamed of hooking up that many times in such a short time trolling. Thanks for reporting Chris, I always look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome day!
thanks for the report & pics.


----------



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

Chris, Great catch. Always enjoy your posts. As you probably know I have been a die hard bottom fisher since I was seven. But now having a taste of bluewater I have the fever. So at a late age I am neubie again and learn some from each of your posts. Thanks for sharing. Keep on fishin and posting.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Steve, I hope you know by now that you are always welcome to call or come by the shop any time if you need help with anything or just want to BS.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report! Were the lines any cleaner or was it still pretty busted up?


----------

